# Still love my Infinity Alpha's



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Long time owner of Infinity Alpha 50's (Front R&L)(Bi-Wired), 37c Center, 20's (Rear R&L), 10's (In Storage). 1200 Powered Subwoofer (Deceased)(Replaced by Velodyne). Each Alpha is hand finished in custom blended medium cherry (not red) wood grain. I purchased each of these great speakers at highly discounted prices upon the release of the Beta model line. '

Just yesterday I reset each speakers volume so now I'm enjoying them even more. The Alpha's are used in conjunction with my Denon AVR, Denon SACD, Toshiba HDDVD (outstanding SDVD), Directv HD DVR and Sony KDF-46e2000 HDTV. I'm a happy man!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so glad you are still enjoying your Speakers. Quality Speakers can truly give you Decades of happy listening. Moreover, there have not been huge fundamental changes in the way that Speakers are configured.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

On a Saturday out in the upscale area of Dallas we walked through a small ultra high end AV store. The products, styles and prices were beyond belief.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And those Beta's were great speakers too, really an all time bang-for-the-buck winner.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently changed my Denon 987's setting for my Alpha 37c Center from small to large. The result is a more robust sound. With that said, it seems output from my sub now less noticeable. The sub is set to LFE in my AVR. Should the sub setting be changed to LFE+Main?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a great article on small vs. large speaker settings: http://www.audyssey.com/blog/2009/05/small-vs-large/


----------

